# OFA BRAG - Yippee!!!



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sold my lovely black female from my ****** x Basha litter to an older lady near Boston who is active in SAR training and who needed a very stable girl as she was a day care for her daughters young son, since joined by a granddaughter as well.

Firenze v Wolfstraum is a super duper baby sitter, SAR and AKC obedience dog, and although spayed, her owner was gracious enough to do OFAs on her - helps that her daughter works in radiology at Tufts Veterinary School.

Results in today are - OFA Excellent Hips, Normal Elbows






































This makes 2 OFA Goods (Fyurie and CHruby's Fenja/Heidi) and 1 OFA Excellent in this litter - adds to the OFA Good (mnm's Elsa) and Excellent (Trish's Errow) from Zender Lusondai, and the OFA Fair (Danger) from Q haus Shiho.....my Furi's should be back soon as well!

Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations Lee!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh Lee..that's AWESOME!!!! Congratulations...!!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Big







Lee. That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big CONGRATS Lee!









Don't forget about Hawke's prelims looking good too!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats Lee


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Huge Congratulations!!! Basha has been such a good producer for you


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Way to go Basha


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations Lee!!! So happy to see such good OFA results from the good breeders on this board!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Fantastic... Working AND SOUND physically!! not ta mention also very very nice conformation... Who says that the GSD can't do it all??

^5 to Basha and her extended family


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Thanks all! I am just tickeled that she is producing well - esp when looking at the paternal siblings of these litters! Ufo is not known for being a great hip producer, and I have been very cautious at what lines I combine with her. I am really pleased so far. As Leesa said, Hawke and quite a few other pups have had good prelim x-rays too. Just keep your fingers crossed for Furious' films - Dr. Hutchinson was very pleased with them, but I will be tickeled with a Good - statistically I doubt that 2 in the litter will be Excellents! (would be nice though!)

Lee


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Give Basha a hug from me, she deserves it!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Elsa's very happy her mother is producing so well and so am I!!!! Hopefully Elsa will follow in her footsteps with her first litter by Basko von Haus Heldmann, expected the first part of April.









A big







and







to Lee for doing such a wonderful job in the selection of breeding partners for Basha.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

awesome.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Lee! 

Did not see this post


----------

